# Stop it with this "gym is cope" bs



## future chadlite (Oct 27, 2018)

Stop saying shit like "gym is cope, no gym for your face, etc.."
YOUR GYMCELLED VERSION IS BETTER THAN YOUR NON GYMCELLED VERSION, anyone who thinks otherwise or comes up with a pictures of a skinny model saying this skinny kid outslays gymcelled kids is a retard making excuses and will stay retarded for the rest of his life


----------



## Zesto (Oct 27, 2018)

I think you got this place mixed up with incels.is


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 27, 2018)

Zesto said:


> I think you got this place mixed up with incels.is
> 
> View attachment 2607


alot of people on this forum say gym is cope


----------



## Zesto (Oct 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> alot of people on this forum say gym is cope



Most likely just incelfugees.


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 27, 2018)

Even if it is "cope",(which it isn't) who gives a fuck? If you enjoy it and it's good for you why not do it???


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Oct 27, 2018)

Well it's good for cutting bf% down. Muscles are kind of a cope though, low bodyfat % matters way more.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 27, 2018)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> Well it's good for cutting bf% down. Muscles are kind of a cope though, low bodyfat % matters way more.


how are muscles cope?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 27, 2018)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> Well it's good for cutting bf% down. Muscles are kind of a cope though, low bodyfat % matters way more.



Falseee.


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Oct 27, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> how are muscles cope?


By all means gymcel until you are low bf% and have an "athletic" muscle build, but past a certain point they are cope. Obviously face, frame and height matter a lot more.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 27, 2018)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> Well it's good for cutting bf% down. Muscles are kind of a cope though, low bodyfat % matters way more.


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Dude420 (Oct 27, 2018)

So much work for so little return though this is what I hate about it, but OP is right. I try to IQ max and hope it will pay dividends in the future, I am focusing on an entrepreneurship maxing on challenging thing that I love doing, like the BlackPill book.


----------



## TrynaBecomeChad (Oct 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Falseee.





Felix97 said:


>


Fine, both of you can enjoy wasting your time in a gym while skinny Chad faggots are slaying everywhere. The only purpose of a gym is to lower bodyfat percentage.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 27, 2018)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> Fine, both of you can enjoy wasting your time in a gym while skinny Chad faggots are slaying everywhere. The only purpose of a gym is to lower bodyfat percentage.



There are more Jacked up chadlites fucking stacies then skinng chads I can tell u that much


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 27, 2018)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> Fine, both of you can enjoy wasting your time in a gym while skinny Chad faggots are slaying everywhere. The only purpose of a gym is to lower bodyfat percentage.


I can whine about it like a bitch that Chad slays without gymcelling, or I try looksmaxxing everything so i can ascend


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 27, 2018)

No one is saying don't looksmax everything and be a skinny fat twink. 

We're saying Looks > Height > Body.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 27, 2018)

PSA: you gain more muscle on steroids without working out than you gain from working out natty


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 27, 2018)

cope


----------



## Nibba (Oct 27, 2018)

Jeff said vs Chico
Jeff wins every time, which is why Chico has started gymcelling (look at his insta)


----------



## VST (Oct 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Jeff said vs Chico
> Jeff wins every time, which is why Chico has started gymcelling (look at his insta)


Chico has always gymcelled, he just wasn't autistic about it.


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 27, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> View attachment 2613


@Nibba @VST


----------



## Nibba (Oct 27, 2018)

VST said:


> Chico has always gymcelled, he just wasn't autistic about it.


Well then he wasn't doing a very good job in his prime


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 27, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> PSA: you gain more muscle on steroids without working out than you gain from working out natty



Depends on how many steroids you use. 

Also, if you do that, the muscle is going to be backed onto your body in a very strange way. 

P.S. You're to fat to use steroids 
P.S. You make too many threads about stupid shit here and on Lookism


----------



## Unwanted (Oct 27, 2018)

For some people gym is cope, for some not. Depends on your genetics.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Jeff said vs Chico
> Jeff wins every time, which is why Chico has started gymcelling (look at his insta)


it's a mog or be mogged world out here


----------



## Nibba (Oct 27, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> @Nibba @VST


Oh yeah that was a bs image. Faked


Unwanted said:


> For some people gym is cope, for some not. Depends on your genetics.


For twinks it's better to be atheltic and ripped than big or big and ripped. APPEAL TO YOUR NICHE AND FRAME boyos


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Oh yeah that was a bs image. Faked


Didn't know but no one is saying don't workout. Why not maxx everything? But Face > Height > Body


----------



## Nibba (Oct 27, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> Didn't know but no one is saying don't workout. Why not maxx everything? But Face > Height > Body


Definitely agree but look at all the women who find Jordan Barrett attractive but say "it's a shame he didn't have a better body he'd be perfect then"


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 27, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> No one is saying don't looksmax everything and be a skinny fat twink.
> 
> We're saying Looks > Height > Body.


Speak for yourself, we have users here who say it‘s cope


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 27, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Definitely agree but look at all the women who find Jordan Barrett attractive but say "it's a shame he didn't have a better body he'd be perfect then"





Felix97 said:


> Speak for yourself, we have users here who say it‘s cope


I guess I speak for myself then. And yes nibba you're right in this aspect. The most legit theory is the package theory. A woman is presented with two potential dates, both 8/10 PSL (just for example), one has a good body and one is skinnyfat. Who will she choose? Obviously the one with the gym body. We must improve ourselves in every single aspect so we can be the absolute best version of ourselves.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Depends on how many steroids you use.
> 
> Also, if you do that, the muscle is going to be backed onto your body in a very strange way.
> 
> ...



How the fuck am I fat, mate?


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 27, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> I can whine about it like a bitch that Chad slays without gymcelling, or I try looksmaxxing everything so i can ascend


----------



## Nibba (Oct 27, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> How the fuck am I fat, mate?


Skinny fat. You carry weight around your midsection. It's the dad bod type of thing. Literally gymcel for a month and bulk, then cut after a year or so and you'll look fine


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 27, 2018)

im sure ladies will choose the guy on the left, stop throwing chico pics because he's 1 in a million and is an exception to the rule, but we all know Gymcelled Chico > skinny Chico and no one can deny that



over any version of Chico, because he's a top model doesn't mean he attracts more women


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 27, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> How the fuck am I fat, mate?



I seen ur pics brah ??

Its okay to be fat, u just gotta work hard and diet down


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Skinny fat. You carry weight around your midsection. It's the dad bod type of thing. Literally gymcel for a month and bulk, then cut after a year or so and you'll look fine


what's the best way to get out of skinnyfat by your definition? I hate my fucking gut, I hate it with passion


----------



## Nibba (Oct 28, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> what's the best way to get out of skinnyfat by your definition? I hate my fucking gut, I hate it with passion


Bulk like crazy. Be wide. Be thicc. Be a powerlifter type guy. You have a big skull so you need to add body width too. Eat a caloric surplus every day of GOOD FOOD. hit your macros (yes it's aspie but it also fucking works). I eat cheat meals but stay lean. The secret is variety or else you're gonna get bored of the food you eat and slack off your diet. Ex: I eat unhealthy breakfast cereals every day, but it's pretty much my only cheat meal. Once you look wide enough and this enough, hit a caloric deficit (HARD deficit). You'll lose size and fullness and it sucks, but in a week or so you'll start looking like an adonis. Hello athletic chad goodbye skinnyfat incel


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 28, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> what's the best way to get out of skinnyfat by your definition? I hate my fucking gut, I hate it with passion


eat alot of fucking oatmeal, eat it whenever you can, just eat alot, when you get big enough that your clothes get smaller, you get on a cut


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Bulk like crazy. Be wide. Be thicc. Be a powerlifter type guy. You have a big skull so you need to add body width too. Eat a caloric surplus every day of GOOD FOOD. hit your macros (yes it's aspie but it also fucking works). I eat cheat meals but stay lean. The secret is variety or else you're gonna get bored of the food you eat and slack off your diet. Ex: I eat unhealthy breakfast cereals every day, but it's pretty much my only cheat meal. Once you look wide enough and this enough, hit a caloric deficit (HARD deficit). You'll lose size and fullness and it sucks, but in a week or so you'll start looking like an adonis. Hello athletic chad goodbye skinnyfat incel





future chadlite said:


> eat alot of fucking oatmeal, eat it whenever you can, just eat alot, when you get big enough that your clothes get smaller, you get on a cut


I did a very bad ss route along this summer (fml), I think I'm going to just go to the gym and do a very fucking basic routine (hitting the big lifts and adding 2.5 to bench/ohp & 5lbs squat/deadlift each week)+shrugs+neck

Will it work while I bulk? Also how much oatmeal a day? And how much time should I expect this to take?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> eat alot of fucking oatmeal, eat it whenever you can, just eat alot, when you get big enough that your clothes get smaller, you get on a cut


Yep. Oatmeal is the manliest bulking food available


averageblokecel said:


> I did a very bad ss route along this summer (fml), I think I'm going to just go to the gym and do a very fucking basic routine (hitting the big lifts and adding 2.5 to bench/ohp & 5lbs squat/deadlift each week)+shrugs+neck
> 
> Will it work while I bulk? Also how much oatmeal a day? And how much time should I expect this to take?


Go on greyskull LP. Read my gym megathread too. If u have questions pm me homie


----------



## Zadig (Oct 28, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> View attachment 2613



This. Everything except face and heightmaxxing is cope.


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 28, 2018)

It is if you're AlphaDestiny tier


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 28, 2018)

Zadig said:


> This. Everything except face and heightmaxxing is cope.


unless your super ugly mr skinny guy, if you're an average guy gymcelling can ascend you.


----------



## Peruvian (Oct 28, 2018)

TrynaBecomeChad said:


> Fine, both of you can enjoy wasting your time in a gym while skinny Chad faggots are slaying everywhere. The only purpose of a gym is to lower bodyfat percentage.


You must be retarded to pay the gym just to lower bf. You can pretty Much do it running HIIT outside


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

Gym is like a life hack if you are over 6', the amount of IOis that increased for me is worth it


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 28, 2018)

Anybody got that experiment with the horse faced gymcel?


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 28, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> Anybody got that experiment with the horse faced gymcel?


i saw it on a lookism looksmaxxing guide ill see if i can find it
https://lookism.net/Thread-0-5-10-gymcel-is-slaying-on-Tinder


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i saw it on a lookism looksmaxxing guide ill see if i can find it
> https://lookism.net/Thread-0-5-10-gymcel-is-slaying-on-Tinder










HOLY FUCK 

Women are fucking brutal


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 28, 2018)

i saw that shit lol im still laughing
but he still managed to get alot of matches, alot of guys on this site look better than him facially, an average guy with a body like that gets laid easily


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i saw that shit lol im still laughing
> but he still managed to get alot of matches, alot of guys on this site look better than him facially, an average guy with a body like that gets laid easily



Yea but the problem is he has legit good body genetics - narrow hips, tiny waist and broad clavicles. Plus he is definitely on roids






this is the likely best case scenario for most guys here after 2-3 years of lifting (or 1-1.5 for manlets) + serious dieting


----------



## FatmanO (May 28, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> So much work for so little return though this is what I hate about it, but OP is right. I try to IQ max and hope it will pay dividends in the future, I am focusing on an entrepreneurship maxing on challenging thing that I love doing, like the BlackPill book.


Its not so little return if it fixes an issue


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Gym is like a life hack if you are over 6', the amount of IOis that increased for me is worth it


Only IOI is p in v,which u receive none.
Daily reminder that this guy fucked your oneitis.


----------



## Einon (May 28, 2019)

Zesto said:


> incelfugees.


Wise beyond his age.


----------



## Carnivore (May 28, 2019)

As long as you don't become a fat bulked bloatcel, gym definitely helps. Build some muscle, get ripped, stay ripped.

I've done the whole bulk shit before. Got really strong and it ended up with guys staring instead of girls, my face looked much worse. It's all about staying lean while not looking like a holocaust survivor.


----------



## FatmanO (May 28, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> As long as you don't become a fat bulked bloatcel, gym definitely helps. Build some muscle, get ripped, stay ripped.
> 
> I've done the whole bulk shit before. Got really strong and it ended up with guys staring instead of girls, my face looked much worse. It's all about staying lean while not looking like a holocaust survivor.


Id say the same experience but still some girls intrested


----------



## x30001 (May 28, 2019)

Nah girls aren't interested in 20%+ bf  

Regular resistance training actually lowers myostatin past the point that Follistatin-344 and ACE-031 did when injected in non gym-going test subjects. The people who partook in regular resistance training and were injected with a myostatin inhibitor noticed no low levers of myostatin than the people who just did resistance training. 

Just cut and lift heavy. There's a real reason why anti-gym people look like holocaust survivors at low bodyfat compared to natty lifters. You won't be able to gain significant amounts muscle as a natty when shredded but atleast you'll have a nice body composition. No need for roids. Holding onto strength and lowering volume is optimal as a lean natty looking to hold onto muscle and not gain back fat.


----------



## itsOVER (May 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Id say the same experience but still some girls intrested



*No one is interested in you, you coping cuck. That's why you're still a virgin despite being in an environment where theres 20 girls for every 1 guy.*


----------



## Hunter (May 28, 2019)

its only ever useful for maximising your facial aesthetics(what you already have) by toning down as much as possible and minimising body fat. however it wont change your actual facial bone structure. if you have trash bones, it wont make a difference.

good thing i go to the gym as a pasttime and to feel better about myself. i feel so liberated.


----------



## Carnivore (May 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Id say the same experience but still some girls intrested


A girl looking in your direction does not mean she's interested. If girls are interested, you would be hooking up with them, it's that simple. When a girl is very interested, she pursues you. Stop coping.

I'm sure you're a great guy, but you're delusional. If you really want gf (it's definitely possible), then you need to put in A LOT of effort and get rejected A LOT. If you just think everything is an IOI and don't act on it, you'll end up a 40 year old virgin, because you're not at the looks level where girls will be pursuing you. That's just how it is. I'm being real with you.


----------



## FatmanO (May 28, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> A girl looking in your direction does not mean she's interested. If girls are interested, you would be hooking up with them, it's that simple. When a girl is interested, she pursues you. Stop coping.
> 
> I'm sure you're a great guy, but you're delusional. If you really want gf (it's definitely possible), then you need to put in A LOT of effort and get rejected A LOT, that's just how it is. I'm being real with you.


Im talking about 15 year old girls which I have no intrest in it. No delusion there. I just don't think its quite normal and more to say abstract for 15 year old and 18 year old to have anything together


----------



## Carnivore (May 28, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Im talking about 15 year old girls which I have no intrest in it. No delusion there. I just don't think its quite normal and more to say abstract for 15 year old and 18 year old to have anything together


You're delusional. If girls aren't constantly giving me IOIs wherever I go (which is the case for you from reading your posts), then they certainly aren't with you. I mog you to the moon and back both facially and body wise, so that should tell you something.

You're not at the looks level where girls will go out of their way to hook up with you, nor will they pay special attention to you. I am being real with you here, you need to start talking to girls and trying to get with them if you actually want some results and you need to be fine with getting rejected hundreds of times.

*Deluding over "IOIs" is a ticket to virginville.*


----------



## itsOVER (May 28, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> *Deluding over "IOIs" is a ticket to virginville.*



OP needs no ticket to virginville, he's already mayor of the town.


----------



## Z3R0 (May 28, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> Deluding over "IOIs" is a ticket to virginville.


legit, the only IOI is PIV


----------



## Mr manlet (May 28, 2019)

Nibba is correct, if you have a big skull and masculine features you better have a thick body to put proportions right. I have no choice but to gym hard unfortunately. Skinny/long face won't need it as much.


----------



## androidcel (May 28, 2019)

[IMG alt="itsOVER"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/0/234.jpg?1544011236[/IMG]
*itsOVER
Knowledgable*
JoinedAug 29, 2018Messages673
Nov 19, 2018

Add bookmark
#30
JFL at thinking you're 'high tier' anywhere buddyboyo. Sit down and accept the truth: it's OVER for you. No matter how much clubbing you do, no matter how many weights you lift, you will never be the one that a prime girl imagines when she fingers herself.

LDAR.



+1 Reply
Report






 Reactions:You, kobecel and Wincel


----------



## FatmanO (May 28, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> You're delusional. If girls aren't constantly giving me IOIs wherever I go (which is the case for you from reading your posts), then they certainly aren't with you. I mog you to the moon and back both facially and body wise, so that should tell you something.
> 
> You're not at the looks level where girls will go out of their way to hook up with you, nor will they pay special attention to you. I am being real with you here, you need to start talking to girls and trying to get with them if you actually want some results and you need to be fine with getting rejected hundreds of times.
> 
> *Deluding over "IOIs" is a ticket to virginville.*


Welp then time to start approaching. Can you pm how you look like?


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 28, 2019)

Carnivore said:


> I mog you to the moon and back both facially and body wise,





FatmanO said:


> Can you pm how you look like?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 28, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## FatmanO (May 28, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 59310


mogs me


----------



## Frontal (May 28, 2019)

Peruvian said:


> You must be retarded to pay the gym just to lower bf. You can pretty Much do it running HIIT outside



Running does not lose weight.


----------



## Exafc (May 28, 2019)

Truer words have never been spoken. A cope is something that is easy: porn, vidya,, food, fashion, going gay or trans. Gym, as well as careermaxxing and educationmaxxing, are not copes. They actually help you in life and take a ton of effort.


----------



## PowerLevelCel (May 28, 2019)

Chad lifts to complete the look. Subhumans lift to cope.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 28, 2019)

PowerLevelCel said:


> Chad lifts to complete the look. Subhumans lift to cope.


shit is suicide fuel


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Dec 22, 2020)

Zesto said:


> I think you got this place mixed up with incels.is
> 
> View attachment 2607





Zesto said:


> Most likely just incelfugees.


https://looksmax.org/threads/the-gym-is-nothing-but-a-pile-of-cope.4633


----------

